
Ask HN: Please review my new startup: www.Concurra.com - danushman
http://www.concurra.com
======
danushman
Looking for any feedback on this new project of mine that is being launched
this month. It's the best thing since sliced bread for digital marketers
looking to make their websites convert better.

